
Hiring in a Startup – The Hard Truth - guyshachar
https://medium.com/swlh/making-the-first-hires-in-a-startup-the-hard-truth-fa7dbf37160f
======
noamacker
Very well written! Couldn't agree more. Getting the best talent at this early
stage means being able to convince employees much like VCs and partners

~~~
mtmail
Suspicious when a 500 days old account has only two comments. And both praise
user guyshachar, over a year apart.

